# Texas Satellite Tag Came Off March 1



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Right on schedule. The 177 lb tarpon tagged with a PAT tag (#282) in Texas on October 12, 2014 has popped off, right on schedule. She is almost right on top of where the 200 lb tarpon tag (#166) came off. Well, guess we know where to fish in December and February !!! Anybody want to supply the armored car?


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

That's really cool. Is that portion of Mexico's coast heavily populated? I wonder what affects longlining have on the Tarpon down there?


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Laguna De Terminos has a ton of Tarpon in winter months mature and juvi's. Lots of commercial fishing.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*More Data Coming In*

This is the drift history on the tag since it came off. Once we crunch the data numbers we can post a more detailed day to day track history on this fish. 
Remember, you can get all this and more data on other tags on the projecttarpon.com research page - http://www.projecttarpon.com/PATresearch.html


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very fascinating study.


----------

